# need a truck from spain to algarave



## doron (Oct 15, 2013)

Hi,
I just moved to algarve and I need a truck of min 22 cubic m to bring my belonging from storage in malaga spain.
All I need is the transport.
The movers companies are expensive. 
if anyone knows an not expensive transport company or a private person that has a truck please help me. 
Thanks,
Doron


----------



## 2ctdiamond (Oct 11, 2014)

doron said:


> Hi,
> I just moved to algarve and I need a truck of min 22 cubic m to bring my belonging from storage in malaga spain.
> All I need is the transport.
> The movers companies are expensive.
> ...


I can´t estimate the size of 22 cm s. What do you need to transport


----------



## doron (Oct 15, 2013)

Hi, 
All my belonging from that I had in my house in spain .
Most of them are in bags and in cartoon and all are in a storege in nerja spain
Thanks
Doron


----------



## oronero (Aug 24, 2012)

2ctdiamond said:


> I can´t estimate the size of 22 cm s. What do you need to transport


Just to give you an idea a LWB Mercedes Sprinter or VW LT will carry about 14 cubic metres. I guess 22 cubic metres will require a 7.5 ton lorry if you want to carry it all in one go.


----------



## doron (Oct 15, 2013)

oronero said:


> Just to give you an idea a LWB Mercedes Sprinter or VW LT will carry about 14 cubic metres. I guess 22 cubic metres will require a 7.5 ton lorry if you want to carry it all in one go.


Hello,
Yes I believe that you are right, maybe its beter a little bigger but when I'll find a truck I'll send the details to the owner of the self storage and he will tell me if it's ok.
Thank you and please if u have any clue where I have a chance to find atruk I'll be very grateful
Doron


----------

